# You back yet d-a?



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 20, 2010)

How did the trip go, I heard yall ran into some rough (understatement) seas and a problem with an oil rig or two.  I hope you fared better than some others I have seen reports from both with sea legs and fish.


----------



## d-a (Sep 21, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> How did the trip go, I heard yall ran into some rough (understatement) seas and a problem with an oil rig or two.  I hope you fared better than some others I have seen reports from both with sea legs and fish.



It was a rough one, Noaa's predictions was way off shockingly. 

For the fishing, we had trouble finding the tuna at the floaters, had one floater that wouldn't let us fish within a mile of it after a 110 mile run to it. 

Highlights of the trip was seeing a guy wearing 2 of the sea sickness patches, A 35lb red snapper caught on the bottom in 710ft of water and a guy passing the rod off twice on a 10lb black fin. I did get my friend on his biggest fish ever,  45-50lb warsaw hand cranked from 710 feet on a tiagra 16(forgot to show him low gear). Oh and the last highlight was i didn't get sick, just sick of catching red snappers.

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 21, 2010)

I have come to the conclussion that when I book on the Big E I am gonna do it early in the hurricane season when the storms don't seem to be forming much.  What is your secret to keep from getting sea sick, I heard the seas were close to 14 ft at times....I heard there were a couple of really nice warsaws caught, congrats on your friend's.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 21, 2010)

d-a said:


> Highlights of the trip was seeing a guy wearing 2 of the sea sickness patches, A 35lb red snapper caught on the bottom in 710ft of water and a guy passing the rod off twice on a 10lb black fin.
> 
> d-a



Are you kidding me on the BFT? Wow..... Thats worth discussion... I hope he was about 98 years old.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 21, 2010)

d-a, congrats. I don't think I could have handled seas that rough. I would probably be dehydrated. Take it easy on those red snapper, you know they are endangered. Sounds as if ya'll got on some nice fish though.


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 21, 2010)

reeling a red snapper from 710???  Dang!  most i've done is 300-350.  Wear yourself out checking bait at those depths!

Sorry it wasn't a better trip for you.  You got any pics of the mayhem?


----------



## d-a (Sep 21, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> reeling a red snapper from 710???  Dang!  most i've done is 300-350.  Wear yourself out checking bait at those depths!
> 
> Sorry it wasn't a better trip for you.  You got any pics of the mayhem?



He caught it on a electric with a 8lb sash weight. 

I didnt take a one, but ill get a few from my friends to show you guys

d-a


----------



## d-a (Sep 21, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Are you kidding me on the BFT? Wow..... Thats worth discussion... I hope he was about 98 years old.




No he wasnt, I venture to say he was @ 35. It was foul hooked though, but he looked like he was going to pass out after it was landed. Oh and it was brought in the boat dead too. We all thought he had a 100lb Yellow fin.

There was other memorable moments too. One guy had his bucket harness on backwards with the buckles on his back and the padding holding his gut in. 

And then there was the traffic jam in Beaumont Tx on the way back. When we came buy a wrecker had a cow lifted up like you hang a deer to clean, all on I-10 in the middle of the night.


d-a


----------



## d-a (Sep 21, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> d-a, congrats. I don't think I could have handled seas that rough. I would probably be dehydrated. Take it easy on those red snapper, you know they are endangered. Sounds as if ya'll got on some nice fish though.



There not endangered in oil rig country, there quite pesky too. Couldnt get past them for any b-liners or trigger fish.

Live bait netted a big AJ or a grouper for the guys that used it. I didn't catch much Live bait so i didn't use much. After catching 4 15+lb red snappers on 2 drops i quit with the bait fishing and jigged the rest of the trip. Only to catch red snappers. Go figure

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 22, 2010)

You didn't get any nice AJs jigging?? Dang, what jig were you catching the snappers on, the biggest snapper I ever caught on a jig was on a Smith nagamasa 280g jig when we were marking what I though were AJs suspended about 70ft above a ledge, they turned out to be some sow snappers. Been stocking up on jigs for snapper waiting on Oct. 1.


----------



## d-a (Sep 22, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> You didn't get any nice AJs jigging?? Dang, what jig were you catching the snappers on, the biggest snapper I ever caught on a jig was on a Smith nagamasa 280g jig when we were marking what I though were AJs suspended about 70ft above a ledge, they turned out to be some sow snappers. Been stocking up on jigs for snapper waiting on Oct. 1.



I didnt want to catch the Aj's so i bottom bounced for scamps and I guess red snappers. The guys that jigged for the Aj's had about a 50% chance of getting them away from the rig in the deep water.  I like long center weighted jigs for red snapper in pink or red color. My two favorites for them are the 220g OTI jitterbels and the 200g turkey sliders in a pink/blue color. My other favorite jig for them is the Smith dunkshot in 80g. I like it so much i have one rod and reel dedicated for just it.

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 22, 2010)

I got the turkey sliders, I just got me a mess of pot roasts and tune drifts (I have had good luck with it in 80g red and gold). Hopefully they will be so hungry they will hit any jig that (I am dreaming now) can get past the clouds of monster AJs....Turkey sliders are one of my stand by AJ jigs.  I am assuming you yo-yo them for snapper instead of speed jigging.


----------



## d-a (Sep 22, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I got the turkey sliders, I just got me a mess of pot roasts and tune drifts (I have had good luck with it in 80g red and gold). Hopefully they will be so hungry they will hit any jig that (I am dreaming now) can get past the clouds of monster AJs....Turkey sliders are one of my stand by AJ jigs.  I am assuming you yo-yo them for snapper instead of speed jigging.



Yes slow jigging, but they will hit a speed jig too. I like the drift tunes a lot, but there a little on the expensive side for me to loose to cuda's and kings around oil rigs. Everything will hit them speed jigging, Ive caught trigger fish and lookdowns speed jigging.

Normally i will bounce the bottom looking for a snapper until my scope gets too big on my line then i rip it back for some Aj action. On some of my more productive rigs its a fish a drop either Aj or snapper till you get tired.

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't fish the rigs much, most of my fishing is out of Panama City, on wrecks or the ledge.  I have caught quite a few kings and even a wahoo here and there fishing out of there on jigs.  I don't know why I don't get cut off that much.  I always change leaders after I catch a toothy critter though and that gets expensive.


----------

